# Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is the official press release with what we expected:

Source: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a New Global Mobile Ecosystem: Companies plan to combine assets and develop innovative mobile products on an unprecedented scale.




> LONDON – Feb. 11, 2011 – Nokia and Microsoft today announced plans to form a broad strategic partnership that would use their complementary strengths and expertise to create a new global mobile ecosystem.
> 
> Nokia and Microsoft intend to jointly create market-leading mobile products and services designed to offer consumers, operators and developers unrivalled choice and opportunity. As each company would focus on its core competencies, the partnership would create the opportunity for rapid time to market execution. Additionally, Nokia and Microsoft plan to work together to integrate key assets and create completely new service offerings, while extending established products and services to new markets.
> 
> ...


----------



## dalethomas1 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

I think that it is a  smart step for both company and also for customer.Both of them are a reputed organization & can make any history.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

@pauldmps: u are very quick my friend 
were you waiting for this piece of news whole day?

on topic: this is really a good step forward for Nokia. How much will it work, only the time will tell. But it is nowhere mentioned, what are Nokia's plan in OS point of view.


EDIT: oops, missed this point



> Microsoft development tools would be used to create applications to run on Nokia Windows Phones, allowing developers to easily leverage the ecosystem’s global reach.




But it still doesn't say that Nokia phones will discontinue Meego/Symbian. Symbian will run all low end mobile phones...but what about smartphones? Will they run Windows OS too?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



gagan007 said:


> ...but what about smartphones? Will they run Windows OS too?



yes..... 

BTW Windows phones sucks IMO. Even bada OS is better than Windows OS. 

I am not against MS, but really, MS sucks @ phones. I used HTC P3400 and i feel it terribly bad. Changed the thought of buying it, after using it for a couple of week.


----------



## k4ce (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

^ WP7 is better ... But I still dont understand how Nokia will distinguish themselves from the other WP7 phone manufacturers ... no customization on WP7


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

but dude P3400 is very old story, looking at the reviews (mixed) about new Win7, I am positive about it. It needs polishing no doubt;but just like iOS and Android needed when they were released.

So you wanted Nokia to continue its Meego development, is it? Even I would love to see that.It is hard to believe that they will drop it completely, but could happen


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

@ gagan007
I was expecting the news but I was quick because my Facebook page was open & Windows Phone news feed published the press report.

Here is the fate of Symbian & Meego:
Nokia: Symbian and MeeGo not dead yet, still shipping this year (updated) -- Engadget



> Here's what Nokia has in store for MeeGo:
> "Under the new strategy, MeeGo becomes an open-source, mobile operating system project. MeeGo will place increased emphasis on longer-term market exploration of next-generation devices, platforms and user experiences. Nokia still plans to ship a MeeGo-related product later this year."
> 
> Likewise, Symbian isn't going away either:
> "With Nokia's planned move to Windows Phone as its primary smartphone platform, Symbian becomes a franchise platform, leveraging previous investments to harvest additional value. This strategy recognizes the opportunity to retain and transition the installed base of 200 million Symbian owners. Nokia expects to sell approximately 150 million more Symbian devices in the years to come"



@furious_gamer
Windows Phone 7 is entirely different OS from Windows Mobile (6.1-6.5). It has been designed from scratch & has no resemblance to the older OS.


The UI of WP7 is the best among the OSes (much better than Android & iOS). However it is currently plagued by limitations which include:

1. No Real Multitasking
2. No USB Tethering
3. No Cut, copy & paste (An update is t be released to address this issue)
4. No mounting as USB drive
5. Low number of apps, etc.

But Nokia will make sure that these things are taken care of.

Read WP7 Reviews here:
Windows Phone 7 Review: Part I > Software > Techtree.com
Windows Phone 7 Review: Part 2 > Software > Techtree.com

@k4ce

Here's the latest update on customization:
Nokia will be able to customize 'everything' in Windows Phone 7, but likely won't -- Engadget




> Stephen Elop, in his financial and strategy briefing continuing Nokia's marathon Capital Markets Day, just posed an interesting rhetorical question: will Nokia be able to "customize everything" on Windows Phone 7 in order to differentiate itself? "Yes!" was Elop's ebullient proclamation, though he quickly pulled it back to say that Nokia likely won't make extensive use of this freedom to tailor Microsoft's OS. Instead, the company will be cautious and seek to maintain compatibility rather than pushing the boat out too far in tweaking the underlying software. That's a major shift for Microsoft, who forbade HTC from skinning Windows Phone 7 with Sense, something the Taiwanese company would surely have loved to do, and limited it to the introduction of a self-contained Hub. Now Nokia's saying it -- perhaps exclusively -- has been given the liberty to play around inside WP7 to its heart's content. We'll see how important that turns out to be whenever Nokia delivers its first device bearing its new smartphone OS. An insider tip tells us the current plan is to introduce such a handset by the end of 2011, potentially on current hardware. Who's ready for Xbox Live on the N8?


----------



## noob (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



> @furious_gamer
> Windows Phone 7 is entirely different OS from Windows Mobile (6.1-6.5). It has been designed from scratch & has no resemblance to the older OS



WinPhone7 is old wine in new bottle. it uses same  Windows CE 5.2 kernel which was used in WinMo 6.5.x


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

^^ That's not the point. The point is usability where WP7 stands much ahead of WM 6.5.


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

@pauldmps --please stop giving links from techtree. the whole website sucks..all i see see hardware reviews of 1 page and yes they always copy and paste...


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

^^ Unfortunately, they were the only site to do a comprehensive review of WP7.

Also the website works fine for me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Joke of a decision. Tons of developers and people contributed to Qt and MeeGo and Nokia gives them this. No one will trust Nokia now. Nokia's shares have taken a huge hit too. Stephen Elop is a clown.
Also WP7 has nothing over iOS or Android. Android has the momentum, while iOS has the usability, no way it can compete with either, I can guarantee that.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

*static2.businessinsider.com/image/4aaa72ff52f4a6574f45a09b/ballmer-smashjpg.jpg
Image Caption: Now can Steve Balmer crash the iPhone ?


I had already said in a previous thread that whatever happens, Nokia will be a laughing stock right Now.

See this: MICROSOFT-NOKIA: The Biggest Winners And Losers
& this:
Here's Why Nokia Is Still Doomed


----------



## k4ce (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

@pauldpms : thanks for the link ... read that ... did you also read that that the first Nokiasoft (pardon me for calling it that ) would come by year end with existing hardware (read n8) ... 

So this year, apart from feature fones, what would nokia sell ... No high end symbians as its gonna die in a few years ... no developer support for symbian ... 

Probably, if somehow Nokia is allowed to bypass the minimum spec requirement (which I am sure it will), it can crack out large number of midrange WP7 phones with identical hardware among models (so that fragmentation is reduced), this deal could be a win ...
else I dont see the point for Nokia ...

As for Microsoft, this is a good deal .. as now they have entire access to NAVTEQ maps (which there were using eaarlier as well for Bing Maps) ... and all this nokia talk is going to highlight WP7 ... and publicity of this kind is always good for a platform ... more eyeballs ... and more developer support


----------



## NainO (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

With so many limitations in W7, I don't think it's a threat to iphone (iOS). Firstly, they have to do something about those software limitation and secondly, they have to claim "apps for everything" statement. So, iOS is out of reach for couple of years.
And why don't Nokia adopt android, is something wrong between nokia and google?


R.I.P. - Symbian


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

^^ As it was reported earlier that Nokia's CEO Steven Elop did talk with Google's CEO Eric Schmidt but somehow the deal was not done.  So no Android for Nokia at this moment.

Another aspect is that if Nokia adopts WP7 in its mid & high range, it is quite possible that the low-end phones move up from S40 to S60 , which will be a boon for people who can't afford such high-end phones. We might expect S60-based Xpress music phones soon.

For iOS, remember that iOS also did not have multitasking when it was released on the iPhone 3G. WP7 is in a very bad state as of now. The current limitations (imagine that you can't even change your ringtone in WP7) makes sure that you cannot call it as a real smartphone as of now. Nokia will surely not tolerate this. Expect frequent feature updates to WP7 as soon Nokia starts working on it.

*And now for the big surprise:

Ladies & Gentlemen, hold your breath..................*

Source:Exclusive: Nokia's Windows Phone 7 concept revealed! -- Engadget

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/02/11x0211nokiaconcept.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

So, those 2 billion dollars pumped into Symbian,Meego and QT go down the drain now. It would've been much better had Nokia went with full scale Maemo development instead of licking Ballmer's shoes. In-house OS, matured, full support for Qt, fits their 'one app for all platforms policy'. Moreover, given the open source nature, it would have got heavy backing of developers and modders. 

Sad, sad thing.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

So, those 2 billion dollars pumped into Symbian,Meego and QT go down the drain now. It would've been much better had Nokia went with full scale Maemo development instead of licking Ballmer's shoes. In-house OS, matured, full support for Qt, fits their 'one app for all platforms policy'. Moreover, given the open source nature, it would have got heavy backing of developers and modders. 

Sad, sad thing.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

@desiibond

Not to worry. I have a gut-feeling that as soon Meego is ready, Nokia is going to ditch out WP7. But that will take some time.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



pauldmps said:


> @desiibond
> 
> Not to worry. I have a gut-feeling that as soon Meego is ready, Nokia is going to ditch out WP7. But that will take some time.



nah. MeeGo is gone. MeeGo ex-head is out of Nokia, Intel says that they are disappointed. They will release a MeeGo device just to honour the agreement with Intel (if I am right) and it will have the same fate that N900 had.

WP7 - top end smartphones
S^3 and higher - midrange smartphones
S60 and S40 - budget conscious

Given this new development, Nokia is going to lose lot of devleopers who worked so hard on Qt and Ovi apps. And guess where they will be heading to!


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

What about their OVI services. WP7 will download apps from Windows Market & use Zune Software to sync with PC. 

What will be the fate of OVI store & OVI suite ? Is Nokia trying to earn profit by selling only hardware ? What about the ecosystem they were talking about ?

I think Nokia better adopt multi-OS strategy with WP7 & MeeGo.

Same goes with Samsung, if ever their Bada platform catches up, they'll abandon Android for sure.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



pauldmps said:


> What about their OVI services. WP7 will download apps from Windows Market & use Zune Software to sync with PC.
> 
> What will be the fate of OVI store & OVI suite ? Is Nokia trying to earn profit by selling only hardware ? What about the ecosystem they were talking about ?
> 
> ...



Ovi will live as long as Nokia sticks to their own OS for low to midrange devices.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Here's another scoop from Gizmodo:

Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide


> Bits confirms much of what has been inferred or assumed over the last few years regarding Nokia: up until this week, they couldn't have cared less about software or design. This quote, from Nokia's former head of design, says it all:
> 
> "The engineers at Nokia brag about the number of megapixels a new phone has," he said in a telephone interview on Thursday. "But they don't understand that if you can't find the button to use the camera on the phone, it doesn't matter how many megapixels it is."


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



pauldmps said:


> Same goes with Samsung, if ever their Bada platform catches up, they'll abandon Android for sure.



i doubt. going for a single OS platform isn't the best of ideas. even though Android has taken as a top mobile OS, for corporates, Win7 maybe better (other then BBs). also Bada maybe reserved for the sub-20k smartphones. 



desiibond said:


> WP7 - top end smartphones



top end multimedia mobiles may feature Meego too? can't it be? or maybe MeeGo will be used in any future Nokia tablets, if no to mobiles.

also i think the reason Nokia still uses the ancient S40 cause the H/W requirements are pretty slim. can go with very lowend SOCs. also most (non-techie) peoples seek better camera & specs. they don't have any idea what OS the mobile runs. it just should be usable.



desiibond said:


> Given this new development, Nokia is going to lose lot of devleopers who worked so hard on Qt and Ovi apps. And guess where they will be heading to!



Nokia is alive till Bada & Android doesn't starts showing up in the below 10k mobiles more frequently & with better specs.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



Sam.Shab said:


> i doubt. going for a single OS platform isn't the best of ideas. even though Android has taken as a top mobile OS, for corporates, Win7 maybe better (other then BBs). also Bada maybe reserved for the sub-20k smartphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sub-10k market is last thing that developers rely on because majority of the app downloads and sales are at a higher end market. With so much happening in iOS, Android, I really doubt if devels will be interested in pleasing the budget Ovi market.


----------



## bilallucky (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Windows phones sucks IMO. Even bada OS is better than Windows OS


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

^^ LOL!
Stop copying other's posts.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

I think it would be good for both the companies...and they can give useful suggestions to each others...one is software gient and other is still current market leader

Hope nokia can recover again...but Meego OS was fantastic...would love to see it in real


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

this is very good news for microsoft... and if nokia executes this properly it will be good for them too.... meego is dead.. and symbian^3 will be shifted to mid range phones like 10k... ones....


*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/02/nokiawebcast-4.pdf-page-30-of-38.jpg

this is for smartphones..not for regular feature phones

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/02/nokiawebcast-4.pdf-page-32-of-38.jpg





RIP: Symbian -- Engadget


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



desiibond said:


> So, those 2 billion dollars pumped into Symbian,Meego and QT go down the drain now. It would've been much better had Nokia went with full scale Maemo development instead of licking Ballmer's shoes. In-house OS, matured, full support for Qt, fits their 'one app for all platforms policy'. Moreover, given the open source nature, it would have got heavy backing of developers and modders.
> 
> Sad, sad thing.



Is wp7 that bad?


----------



## coolguy010 (Feb 12, 2011)

*First Nokia Windows Mobile photo*

*SOURCE - First Nokia Windows Mobile photo Leaks*



> *2.bp.blogspot.com/-fyDwG1WtuJo/TVZsViIwNoI/AAAAAAAAAq8/up0x08fardQ/s320/nokia-windows-mobile.jpg
> A photo has been leaked in the internet which looks like its the 1st mobile from nokia with windows



MORE - First Nokia Windows Mobile photo Leaks


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: First Nokia Windows Mobile photo*

Err..

I posted it here already: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...-broad-strategic-partnership-build-new-g.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



vickybat said:


> Is wp7 that bad?



it just needs a few updates... IMHO, it's quite good.. with a new interface... thats diff to iOS and android


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

The interface is actually very refreshing & the best among the mobile OSes. The lack of few required features will be polished with updates.

Microsoft has confirmed that two major updates are in the pipeline which will enable true multitasking & cut-paste features.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it just needs a few **** *updates... IMHO, it's quite good.. with a new interface... thats diff to iOS and android



*** few very important.



pauldmps said:


> Microsoft has confirmed that two major updates are in the pipeline which will enable true multitasking & cut-paste features.



old news. i heard this news quite sometime ago & almost every 2nd day i read it in some blog or article.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Nokia Workers Walk Out To Protest Micosoft Deal


----------



## desiibond (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it just needs a few updates... IMHO, it's quite good.. with a new interface... thats diff to iOS and android



it's more like what iOS 1.0 used to be. Fresh (at that time) but missing lot of usable features.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

^^ .. Microsoft are updating it... so in the long run i believe it will be good


----------



## desiibond (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ .. Microsoft are updating it... so in the long run i believe it will be good



let's say that MS will bring out the updated WP7 by end of this year (which is the probable date). Imagine where Android and iOS will be by that time? MS designed a refershing UI but left too many holes in it and by the time it is fixed, the OS itself will be stale. The March update should add CDMA and copy-paste support and I hope that they get other fixes ASAP.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

there's no certainty to it... but after the march update... it will have nokia and cdma on it's side ... so it will get some momentum.. let's see where it goes from there


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

I feel Windows phone OS is the worst! (sorry fanboys)

I feel WP 7 tries to imitate Android..whatever it is nothing has ever created as much noise as Android phones(Apple iPad,iPod aside)

In mobile segment Android is the future.

If this partnership creates something even more ground breaking..battle will be interesting


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

People I think every OS should get a chance...

When IOS came people cried that it lacks this and that feature compared to symbian...
But now iphone is highest selling smartphone in just 3 years...and symbian is going to die..

What if in next 3 years Windows phone gets momentum and android dies

who ever says android is "the ultimate OS" can not be a techie...tech changes every year


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



thetechfreak said:


> I feel Windows phone OS is the worst! (sorry fanboys)
> 
> I feel WP 7 tries to imitate Android..whatever it is nothing has ever created as much noise as Android phones(Apple iPad,iPod aside)
> 
> ...



How can you say that ? Do you have any hands-on experience with WP7 ?
From whatever reviews & Videos I have seen, it has no correlation with Android- neither in features nor in the UI.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

for now, Phone7 is only for the highend. mainly cause of the serious H/W requirements & then the licensing. so till MS releases something like "Phone7 lite", Android will outsell MS stuff. in US it maybe a success cause it'll compete directly with the 30-35k droids & iphones but here, buying a 30k mobile which lacks some basic features, theres far better alternates. 

but i feel by time Nokia releases their new crop of MS OS based mobiles, it'll get a couple of important updates. also if Nokia sell: S40, S60, MeeGo (very very unlikely), S^3, S^4 (possible), Phone7 based mobiles. it'll live.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

I think if Nokia puts S60 on 5-6k phones, i will sell pretty good in India. S60 is a smartphone OS, isn't it ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Nokia 5228 was suppose to cost 6k & have spec same as 5230 except 3G & no GPS. but it never made it here.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Another Concept design is ready:

*Second Nokia Windows Phone chassis flaunted at MWC, smaller and with even more colors*
*i1.phonearena.com/images/articles/37550-thumb/ConceptNokiaWindowsPhones1.jpg

Source: Second Nokia Windows Phone chassis flaunted at MWC, smaller and with even more colors - Phone Arena


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

^^ i like the design


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



desiibond said:


> let's say that MS will bring out the updated WP7 by end of this year (which is the probable date). Imagine where Android and iOS will be by that time?



even Android and iOS started with zero sales, isn't it... I can't believe you have said these lines! A new entrant doesn't mean it doesn't stand a chance right. If it really has capabilities it can overthrow the leader in due course of time...




thetechfreak said:


> In mobile segment Android is the future.



it is leading the current scenario my friend.,nothing can be said for certain. I don't hate Android, I do not like Android...but I appreciate what it is capable of.



thetechfreak said:


> If this partnership creates something even more ground breaking..battle will be interesting



yes, that's the spirit...may the best man win 







sujoyp said:


> People I think every OS should get a chance...
> 
> When IOS came people cried that it lacks this and that feature compared to symbian...
> But now iphone is highest selling smartphone in just 3 years...and symbian is going to die..
> ...



ditto dude...you saved a lot of energy of mine


----------



## drumster (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



pauldmps said:


> 1. No Real Multitasking
> 2. No USB Tethering
> 3. No Cut, copy & paste (An update is t be released to address this issue)
> 4. No mounting as USB drive
> 5. Low number of apps, etc.



Its like saying, I will sell you diamonds, but only problem is that they wont glitter.

In my opinion, this is the worst decision that Nokia has made. They have effectively relegated themselves to a hardware manufacturer. Qt platform which held so much promise will now die a painful death. MeeGo which could have been the next big thing will now be neglected into oblivion. 

What Elop has done is that he has set the stage for M$ to take over Nokia in a few years time. After the strategic tie-up announcement, Elop said that 2011 and 2012 will be transition years (Nokia tells investors that 2011 and 2012 will be 'transition years' -- Engadget) Does he have any idea how long two years are in the Mobile market? With the rapid pace of smartphone releases 2 years can equal 2 decades. Imagine where Android will be in 2 years time with the largest developer/ hacker community support.

What Nokia should have done is picked up Android (all that talk of Eric Schmidt not agreeing to a deal is bull-crap because Android is open source) and they should have customized it to provide a whole new experience. Look what HTC has done with Sense (although I hate sense, there is a whole bunch of people who absolutely love sense).

All in all, Nokia is finished with this step. They have latched onto a drowning piece of branch and I think in the medium term (4-5 years) - Nokia will be once again at crossroads - thinking what went wrong.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



gagan007 said:


> even Android and iOS started with zero sales, isn't it... I can't believe you have said these lines! A new entrant doesn't mean it doesn't stand a chance right. If it really has capabilities it can overthrow the leader in due course of time...


They grew up because the Symbian Platform stagnated totally. By the time it was open sourced it was too little too late, and still couldn't really recover.
I don't see the same stagnation with iOS or Android, by the time WP7 will be "useable", Android would have moved leaps and bounds. The open source ecosystem will absolutely ensure that. 8)


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

maybe you are right...but Windows is not open source, Linux is. I absolutely do not want to have "that" discussion in this thread, but I hope you got the point.

Make no mistake by thinking I am prejudiced, but I think you are.

iOS is not open source and its popularity is also undeniable.

Open source or not, people like whatever makes them feel differently, thus I agree to your point that Nokia's stagnation paved way for other players.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Prejudiced? May be. Believing that the foundation on which Android is based in solid and that has a lot of potential with anyone being able to deploy and improve it, definitely.

iOS has the power of application support plus Hardware and Software integration, very much the forte of Apple, and along with its huge following, it's a solid mobile platform.

Not sure why are you bringing "Linux" into the picture here. If you want to compare the situation of PC  market, then alright, but Smartphone market is not especially same as the PC market. However, if you are keen to make that analogy, then it will even more so reclaim the position of Android and iOS as them being a dominant OSes which a third OS will find difficult to break even if it is competent.


----------



## NainO (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



pauldmps said:


> I think if Nokia puts S60 on 5-6k phones, i will sell pretty good in India. S60 is a smartphone OS, isn't it ?



Symbian Phones With 1GHz Chipsets And The UI Overhaul Are Still On The Menu

I dont think these will be available in 5-6k 
And S60 sure is smartphone OS.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

^^ I'm not demanding touch-based 12mp camera phones running symbian. It would be great to have 5k phones (regular keypad ones) running S60, especially for poor chaps.


----------



## drumster (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



Liverpool_fan said:


> I don't see the same stagnation with iOS or Android, by the time WP7 will be "useable", Android would have moved leaps and bounds. The open source ecosystem will absolutely ensure that. 8)



On a sidenote, just read in engadget that Cut-paste has been pushed out as a WP7 update... Multi-taking should be available this year (??) - prototype UI is already out


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Yes! WP7 will have WebOS-like cards for multitasking. The cut-paste update is scheduled for early March 2011 release.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Yeah multitasking and ie9 are on the menu this year.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Now read this satire on the alliance.
Source: FakingNews.com Outrage as Nokia CEO asks workers to use Internet Explorer | Faking News

Warning: This article is a false news meant for satire only.



> *Outrage as Nokia CEO asks workers to use Internet Explorer*
> 
> Espoo, Finland. Nokia Corporation could soon see a massive uprising by its employees as its new CEO has asked them to use Internet Explorer over other web browsers as part of its deal with Microsoft. In a letter sent to already displeased employees, Nokia CEO has suggested a few “tips” aimed at putting the workers “at ease with” with the company’s decision to get into a strategic alliance with Microsoft.
> “I need your support to make our alliance with Microsoft go beyond the blue screen,” Nokia’s CEO Stephen Elop, also a former Microsoft employee, appealed in his latest letter, “As partners, both the companies should work closely. For this, it’s essential that all of us should develop closeness with Microsoft and its products. So let’s start with our web browsing habits.”
> ...


----------



## drumster (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*

Funny Stuff


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Nokia and Microsoft Announce Plans for a Broad Strategic Partnership to Build a N*



And *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/n...bs-to-Nokia-employees/articleshow/7495159.cms was linked in that article as well


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 17, 2011)

lol ... Noobs


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 20, 2011)

*Nokia CEO: cheap Windows Phones can come 'very quickly'*

Source: Nokia CEO: cheap Windows Phones can come 'very quickly' -- Engadget



> We'd raised our own concerns in interviews with both Stephen Elop and Microsoft's Aaron Woodman in the past week that Nokia could have difficulty pushing the Windows Phone platform low enough to fill the holes left by Symbian's departure in the bottom rungs of the market, but the Nokia CEO is making it very clear that he thinks that won't be a problem. In a talk with Finnish journalists on Friday, Elop said that it has become "convinced" that it can hit "a very low price point" and do it "very quickly," a strategy that will be key to converting significant swaths of Symbian market share into Windows Phone market share without losing it to other manufacturers or platforms. Of course, something tells us the leaked design concept (pictured right) doesn't represent the types of hardware Nokia has in mind for those low price points -- but no single device or market segment is going to take Espoo to the promised land here.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2011)

you mean 10k Winphone7? maybe Nokia will launch some 2.8" with Phone7 lite edition.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 24, 2011)

@tinachan: you sir, have very positive attitude. I like that.

Could you please throw some more light on what were the opinions given at MWC2011.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is the latest update:

*Four Nokia Windows Phones rumored in the pipeline, plus a Nokia Windows 8 tablet*



> Prominent Russian mobile tech blogger and first on Nokia's Most Wanted list Eldar Murtazin tweeted today that Espoo has not one or two, but four Nokia Windows Phones in R&D as of this moment, and... a tablet, to possibly run Windows 8.
> 
> Two of them are supposedly based on Chassis 1, which is the standard we've seen so far on WP7 devices - at least 1GHz chipset and 5MP camera, etc., and the other two will come based on Chassis 2, similar to the HTC Ignite that was leaked recently.
> 
> ...



Source: Four Nokia Windows Phones rumored in the pipeline, plus a Nokia Windows 8 tablet - Phone Arena


----------

